# I am in danger of "Being taken under custody by local cops......four allegations pressed on my name"



## sun starved Gayle (Aug 31, 2017)

* You would think they would at least  get a better English speaker to make these calls. *


*Voicemail from (775) 374-4001  *
"That you will be taken under custody by the local cops as there are four serious allegations pressed on your name at this moment. We would request you to get back to us so that we can discuss about this case before taking any legal action against you. The number to reach us is 775-374-4001. I repeat 775-374-4001. Thank you."


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Aug 31, 2017)

We can share a cell. Someone is going to "call IRS on" me Of course, I laughed so hard he hung up...


----------



## DazedandConfused (Aug 31, 2017)

Perhaps they will let you just pay a $5,000 fine via western union to make this go away.


----------



## PigsDad (Aug 31, 2017)

The best I have heard is where the "IRS" wanted them to pay their back taxes with iTunes gift cards!  

Kurt


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 1, 2017)

I got one last week that wanted a Wal-Mart gift card. Riiiight!?!?


----------



## davidvel (Sep 1, 2017)

sun starved Gayle said:


> * You would think they would at least  get a better English speaker to make these calls. *
> 
> 
> *Voicemail from (775) 374-4001  *
> "That you will be taken under custody by the local cops as there are four serious allegations pressed on your name at this moment. We would request you to get back to us so that we can discuss about this case before taking any legal action against you. The number to reach us is 775-374-4001. I repeat 775-374-4001. Thank you."


Maybe they are hoping to get people who don't speak English as their primary language?


----------



## PGtime (Sep 1, 2017)

And I am still waiting on my money to get transferred to my account for my help getting the millions of dollars out of the country of Kenya (I think) for the finance minister...  sigh...


----------



## wackymother (Sep 1, 2017)

davidvel said:


> Maybe they are hoping to get people who don't speak English as their primary language?



Yes, and also elderly people. Unfortunately they are sometimes successful at cheating innocent people. 

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/03/world/asia/india-call-centers-fraud-americans.html?_r=0


----------



## PGtime (Sep 1, 2017)

wackymother said:


> Yes, and also elderly people. Unfortunately they are sometimes successful at cheating innocent people.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/01/03/world/asia/india-call-centers-fraud-americans.html?_r=0


I guess this is the modern equivalent of junk mail...  I used to wonder about how much it costs to send out so much bulk mail only to get a small percentage of returns.  Obviously it was worth it or it would not have been done.  These types of calls probably have a very small amount of success but enough to make it worthwhile.


----------



## isisdave (Sep 2, 2017)

My solution: apply a tax of maybe 0.1 cent to every email sent, through ISPs worldwide. Give the money to charity. It would cost most of us less than $5 a year, but it would drastically reduce this kind of spam because it would make it not financially worthwhile to send out the million emails it takes to get two suckers.

Or, idea #2: require all email-sending hosts to attach info permitting tracking of an email to its actual source. This would require changes to the current email system so would have to be phased in. Be able to fine or suspend violators.


----------



## Helios (Sep 2, 2017)

I think they want old people to fall for this.


----------



## Panina (Sep 2, 2017)

My elderly mom has received these calls multiple times. At first she called me and was scared as she hung up.  I had told her never to talk to strangers on the phone, at best give them my phone number and tell them call my daughter.  Today she told me she received the call again and said I know you told me it's not real but it sounds  real.


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 3, 2017)

Tell your mom to ask them:
"Young man/lady, does your mother know you do this for a living?"
"If you'll give me her name+number, I'll tell her for you."
.


----------



## jehb2 (Sep 3, 2017)

Remember the Tugger who received one of those Nigerian prince emails.  The Tugger told them that if he was going to send them $10,000 they needed to show a sign of good faith and first send him $2.00. And they did!

My mom received a call that my 30 year old niece who lives in Dallas has been effected by Hurricane Harvey and that as a military dependent money was available for her.  Of course none of this made sense.  Mom was worried and called my sister and my sister told her to just call my niece.  My niece was surprised to heard this as she lives in Dallas and the hurricane hit the Houston area.


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 3, 2017)

jehb2 said:


> Remember the Tugger who received one of those Nigerian prince emails.  The Tugger told them that if he was going to send them $10,000 they needed to show a sign of good faith and first send him $2.00. And they did!



I'm sure most of you have seen Snapple's Nigerian Prince telegraph ad:
"We're gonna be rich! -- Horses for everyone."


----------

